# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  لقد تعب كثيرون لاتمام هذا العمل  رجاءاً لآ يقف عندك

## حافظ النور

*
 



لقد تعب كثيرون لاتمامهذا العمل  رجاءاًلآ يقف عندك  الأذكار دعاءالقنوت أدعية ليلةالقدر 
رابط المجموعه الكامله ( 8.34 MB )

أذكار الصباح - مشارى راشد
أذكار المساء - مشارى راشد
أذكار الصباح - جبريل
أذكار المساء - جبريل
الاذكار - الغامدى
اذكار النوم - مشاري
دعاء الاستيقاظ من النوم - مشاريدعاء الفزع من النوم - مشاريدعاء استفتاح الصلاة - مشاريالاذكار بعد الصلاة - مشاريدعاء الاستخارة - مشاريدعاء الخروج من البيت - مشاريدعاء دخول المنزل - مشاريدعاء الذهاب الى المسجد - مشاريدعاء السفر - م شاريدعاء السوق 1 - مشاريدعاء السوق 2 - مشاريدعاء الريح - مشاريدعاء المطر - مشاريدعاء رؤية الهلال - مشاريدعاء زيارة المقابر - مشاريدعاء كفارة المجلس - مشاريدعاء من أصيب بمصيبة - مشاريما يعوذ به لمن تحب - مشاريمن استصعب عليه امرا - مشاري 
رابط المجموعه الكامله ( 10.5 MB )

دعاء القنوت ـ - القحطانى
دعاء القنوت - الحذيفى_ليلة22رمضان1427هـ
دعاء القنوت - السديس _ليلة1رمضان1427هـ
دعاء القنوت - السديس_ليلة3رمضان1427هـ
دعاء القنوت - السديس_ليلة15رمضان1427هـ 
دعاء القنوت - الشاطري
دعاء القنوت - الشاطرى_1426
دعاء القنوت - الشريم_1424
دعاء القنوت - الشريم_1425
دعاء القنوت - العجمى
دعاء القنوت - القطامى
دعاء القنوت - الكندرى_1426
دعاء القنوت - الهاشم
دعاء القنوت - جبريل_2رمضان1427هـ
دعاء القنوت - صلاح البدير_1426
دعاء القنوت - صلاح البدير_ ليلة4رمضان1427هـ
دعاء القنوت - عبد البارى الثبيتى_1424
دعاء القنوت - عبد المحسن بن ناصر آل عبيكان
دعاء القنوت - محمد البراك
دعاء القنوت - محمد البراك_1425
دعاء القنوت - محمد المحيسنى
دعاء القنوت - محمد أيوب
دعاء القنوت - محمد بن ابراهيم اللحيدان_رمضان 1426
دعاء القنوت - ياسر الفيلكاوى
دعاء القنوت - يوسف القرضاوي
دعاء الوتر - -صلاح البدير_ليلة29رمضان1427هـ
دعاء قنوت - عبدالله الخليفي
دعاء قنوت - علي عبدالله جابر
دعاء قنوت الفجر - صلاح الجمل_رمضان1427هـ 
رابط المجموعه الكامله ( 11.5 MB )

دعاء ليلة القدر - السديس و الشريم
دعاء ليلة القدر - السديس 1426
دعاء ليلة القدر - السديس 1427
دعاء ليلة القدر - مشارى
دعاء ليلة القدر - مشارى 1427
دعاء ليلة القدر - الشاطرى
دعاء ليلة القدر - الغامدى_1420
دعاء ليلة القدر - توفيق الصائغ
دعاء ليلة القدر - إبراهيم الجبرين
دعاء ليلة القدر - جبريل
دعاء ليلة القدر - جبريل 1426
دعاء ليلة القدر - جبريل 1427 دعاء ختم القران الرقية الشرعيه 
رابط المجموعه الكامله ( 30 MB )

دعاء ختم القرآن - السديس
دعاء ختم القرآن - السديس_1418
دعاء ختم القرآن - السديس_1425
دعاء ختم القران - السديس_1426
دعاء ختم القرآن - السديس_ليلة29رمضان1427هـ
دعاء ختم القرآن - السعيدى
دعاء ختم القرآن - الشاطرى
دعاء ختم القران - الشاطرى_1426هـ
دعاء ختم القرآن - الشاطرى_ليلة29رمضان1427هـ
دعاء ختم القرآن - العجمى
دعاء ختم القران - الغامدى
دعاء ختم القرآن - توفيق الصائغ
دعاء ختم القرآن - جبريل_1424
دعاء ختم القرآن - جبريل_1426هـ
دعاء ختم القرآن - حاتم فريد الواعر_1425هـ
دعاء ختم القرآن - حاتم فريد الواعر_1426هـ
دعاء ختم القرآن - حسين بن عبد العزيز آل شيخ_1426
دعاء ختم القرآن - عبدالله الخليفي
دعاء ختم القرآن - عبدالله الخليفي_1399دعاء ختم القران - عمر القزابرى_1426هـ
دعاء ختم القرآن - فيصل عبد الرحمن الشدى_1426هـ
دعاء ختم القرآن - ماهر المعيقلى
دعاء ختم القرآن - محمد البراك
دعاء ختم القرآن - محمد أيوب
دعاء ختم القرآن - محمد بن ابراهيم اللحيدان
دعاء ختم القرآن - محمد حسان_1426هـ
دعاء ختم القرآن - مشارى_1425
دعاء ختم القرآن - مشارى_1426هـ
دعاء ختم القرآن - مصطفى اللاهونى
دعاء ختم القرآن - مصطفى غربى
دعاء ختم القرآن - هانى الرفاعى
دعاء ختم القرآن - ياسر سلامةدعاء ختم القرآن - عبد البارى الثبيتى
دعاء ختم القرآن - الحذيفى
دعاء ختم القرآن - الحذيفى_ليلة29رمضان1427هـ 
رابط المجموعه الكامله ( 30.3 MB )

الرقية الشرعية - العجمى
الرقية الشرعية - سعد الغامدى
الرقية الشرعية - مشارى راشد
الرقية الشرعية - نبيل العوضي
الرقية الشرعية - آل عبيكان
الرقية الشرعية - السديس و الشريم 1
الرقية الشرعية - السديس و الشريم 2الرقية الشرعية - خالد القحطانىالرقية الشرعية - ناصر القطامىالرقية الشرعية - ياسر الدوسرىالرقية الشرعية - ياسر سلامةالرقية الشرعية العجمى و الغامدىالرقية الشرعية -ماجد الزاملايات الرقية - الحذيفىآيات الرقية - الشريمآيات السحر و العذاب- العجمىآية الكرسى مكررة-العجمىتلاوة آيات الرقية -الشريمدعاء الرقية الشرعية - جبريلشفاء محمد اللحيدان  *******************
اللهم من قام بهذا العمل أو أعان على أرسالة باي طريقة كانت.. اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر..وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار..و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين ..واجعل دعاءهم مستجاب في الدنيا والآخرة ..اللهم وفقة وأفتح له أبواب رزقك وأرزقة من حيث لا يحتسب ..اللـهم آميـن اللهم آمين.." والدال على الخير كفاعله "
*

----------


## ابو راما

*الله يجزاك الف   الف خير
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*جزيت خيرا يا ابو النور0 وجعلها الله  في ميزان حسناتك0
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير وفي ميزان حسناتك هندسة
*

----------


## Deimos

*جزاك الله خيراً أخي حافظ وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ...
*

----------


## yassirali66

*جزيت خيرا جعلها الله  في ميزان حسناتك
*

----------


## acba77

*بارك الله فيك
                        	*

----------


## جاميكا

*جزيت انت ومن تعب فيه كل الخير
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*شكرا يا مدير
                        	*

----------


## محمد عماد

*مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو راما
					

الله يجزاك الف   الف خير









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

جزيت خيرا يا ابو النور0 وجعلها الله  في ميزان حسناتك0









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وفي ميزان حسناتك هندسة









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

جزاك الله خيراً أخي حافظ وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ...









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

جزيت خيرا جعلها الله  في ميزان حسناتك









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة acba77
					

بارك الله فيك









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جاميكا
					

جزيت انت ومن تعب فيه كل الخير









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محجوب الخير
					

شكرا يا مدير









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عماد
					

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه



وجزاكم الله الف خير
وسرنى مروركم
                        	*

----------

